# Sick puppy -when to call the vet?



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Has she been playing or lethargic?

Puppies usually feel warmer, but I'm not saying she might not have a fever! If she's in a good mood and playful, maybe it's only an upset stomach.

But I don't know, when it comes to young puppies I never wait it out and always go to the vet, even if it ends up being nothing.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How long have you had the puppy? Being 11 weeks, I imagine it hasn't been that long. Did you just change her food? Sometimes the stress of going to a new home and/or changing to a new food can cause loose stools and stomach upset. But, even with that, seeing as she is new to you, I would call the vet and have her checked...or at least call the vet and ask if they feel you should wait and see or bring her in. Puppies take less time to "crash" than an adult, so waiting is not always a good idea. And, if she is sleeping a long time after this and not playing or acting bouncy as a pup does, I would definitely not wait till evening. Just my thoughts. Good luck, I hope she is fine.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> How long have you had the puppy? Being 11 weeks, I imagine it hasn't been that long. Did you just change her food? Sometimes the stress of going to a new home and/or changing to a new food can cause loose stools and stomach upset. But, even with that, seeing as she is new to you, I would call the vet and have her checked...or at least call the vet and ask if they feel you should wait and see or bring her in. Puppies take less time to "crash" than an adult, so waiting is not always a good idea. And, if she is sleeping a long time after this and not playing or acting bouncy as a pup does, I would definitely not wait till evening. Just my thoughts. Good luck, I hope she is fine.


I agree 100%. It could be food change or water change, but I'd rather have a wasted trip to the vet's than risk anything.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the speedy replies. I woke Raven at 10am for a trip outside to potty. She peed and pooped (it looked much better than our 1:30am trip). We came back in, she ate a bit and drank some water. We took another short nap and when she awoke at 11:30am was raring to go. She even had the gumption to steal a few socks and a bra! We're still being very cautious but it seems as if she just had a rotten tummy. She's at that age where she's sampling just about anything she can fit in her mouth (dandelions, grass, bugs, etc.) so who knows. We try and catch her and retrieve her latest prize but I'm sure some things get swallowed up. 

To answer everyone's questions - We've had her since she was 9 weeks old. She is also in the middle of a food transition. We also had a VERY unseasonably warm day yesterday (80 degrees) and we made some visits to safe places like grandma and grandpa's house and along with that a ride in the car. Maybe it was just a whole lot of excitement, heat and food transition all rolled into one?


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

I know how much everyone loves pics - here's Raven.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it could've been any or all of those things. Happy to hear she is feeling better. But, if she gets icky again don't wait too long to take her to a vet.

She is adorable!


----------

